# Maglite Pro 2D LED



## Raptor Factor (Sep 15, 2012)

I noticed this light is for sale on REI and Home Depot's websites. Has anyone bought it? Seems like a great light for less than $40 and 270 lumens.


----------



## sportster (Sep 16, 2012)

I looked on Home Depots site, couldn't find it.


----------



## Raptor Factor (Sep 16, 2012)

NM just REI... http://www.rei.com/product/843846/maglite-pro-2-d-cell-led-flashlight


----------



## lightinsky (Sep 16, 2012)

Raptor Factor said:


> NM just REI... http://www.rei.com/product/843846/maglite-pro-2-d-cell-led-flashlight



I bought one from The Sports Authority last month and ended up returning it a couple of weeks later. It is a nice light but it's not 270 lumens. That is a bunch of bull. I don't think it is even 170 lumens. I have got Surefires and Inovas that are 200 lumens and above and the Maglite 2D Pro was not brighter by comparison.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. Get one if you like the light but just to large of a light and not bright enough.


----------



## GeoBruin (Sep 16, 2012)

Maglite is using the Fl1 Standard for their lumen ratings. It's possible that you got a bad sample but I think it's more likely than not that the lights are putting out about what they claim.


----------



## Raptor Factor (Sep 17, 2012)

Bummer. I had hoped that Maglite was starting to make competitive products. The throws already there for the D-Cell lights, just not the raw output.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Sep 17, 2012)

Raptor Factor said:


> Bummer. I had hoped that Maglite was starting to make competitive products. The throws already there for the D-Cell lights, just not the raw output.



270 ANSI lumens with crazy throw, running off 2D alkalines and made in the USA for $40... That qualifies as competitive to me.


----------



## Phased_Array (Sep 17, 2012)

The Malkoff XM-L drop-in has the output, and the MagLed has the deep reflector for throw. Combine them for the perfect combo if it's possible. I proofed/mocked it up but so far have not shoehorned them together yet.


Raptor Factor said:


> Bummer. I had hoped that Maglite was starting to make competitive products. The throws already there for the D-Cell lights, just not the raw output.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Sep 18, 2012)

lightinsky said:


> I bought one from The Sports Authority last month and ended up returning it a couple of weeks later. It is a nice light but it's not 270 lumens. That is a bunch of bull. I don't think it is even 170 lumens. I have got Surefires and Inovas that are 200 lumens and above and the Maglite 2D Pro was not brighter by comparison.
> 
> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. Get one if you like the light but just to large of a light and not bright enough.



Curious, but did you test it properly? Mag go through extensive 3rd party testing, so I think their claims are hugely unlikely to be bull.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Sep 18, 2012)

Raptor Factor said:


> Bummer. I had hoped that Maglite was starting to make competitive products. The throws already there for the D-Cell lights, just not the raw output.



Why bummer? Read the post above yours. Mag are ANSI FL1 rated, so it is highly likely it is 270 lumens. As for competitive, depends what you want it to compete with and why.


----------



## bladesmith3 (Sep 18, 2012)

i also picked up one of these. it does not equal even a surefire u2 rated at 200 lm. to the eye, it looks similar to the terralux conversion.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Sep 18, 2012)

bladesmith3 said:


> i also picked up one of these. it does not equal even a surefire u2 rated at 200 lm. to the eye, it looks similar to the terralux conversion.



Have you tried a ceiling bounce test? Just curious. :thinking:


----------



## Raptor Factor (Sep 18, 2012)

Well if it's 270 lumens otf then it is a good product indeed. I was just going of what Lightinsky said. The malkoff dropin would double the price of the light, although it would be worth it.


----------



## Retinator (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow, they've quickened their pace in updating. I still have a 2d (Lux 3) and a 3d Rebel here. Instead of buying one new light here and there, I'm just gonna wait and score the ML 125, MM Pro+, 2D Pro, and the not yet out lights all at once and save the shipping. It'll ber another year before Canada sees half this stuff. You'd think they were coming by sled dogs.....


----------



## The Shadow (Sep 19, 2012)

I'd like to see some runtime graphs before deciding if the 270 lumens is worth it. Remember the Mini Mag Pro + and how fast it dropped from 100%?

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...D-Flashlight&p=3889993&viewfull=1#post3889993


----------



## lightinsky (Sep 19, 2012)

The Shadow said:


> I'd like to see some runtime graphs before deciding if the 270 lumens is worth it. Remember the Mini Mag Pro + and how fast it dropped from 100%?
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...D-Flashlight&p=3889993&viewfull=1#post3889993



The size of the light, cheap plastic lense and run time dropping out of regulation and of course I didn't believe the lumens ratings. I'm sticking with my Inova XO3's and Surefires.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Sep 20, 2012)

lightinsky said:


> The size of the light, cheap plastic lense and run time dropping out of regulation and of course I didn't believe the lumens ratings. I'm sticking with my Inova XO3's and Surefires.


But it is regulated, it's just a different kind of regulation. You can always turn it off and back on too.


----------



## lightinsky (Sep 20, 2012)

Chicken Drumstick said:


> But it is regulated, it's just a different kind of regulation. You can always turn it off and back on too.



Ok I'll give you that. Regulated to some extent after a big drop off in output. Still lumens claims are not accurate.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Sep 21, 2012)

How you mean? It meets the ANSI FL1 ratings.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Sep 21, 2012)

I saw this at Sports Authority the other day. It appears to be a CREE XPG led.


----------



## LEDninja (Sep 22, 2012)

Retinator said:


> It'll ber another year before Canada sees half this stuff. You'd think they were coming by sled dogs.....


You got to be joking. Canada does not get stuff until they are discontinued in the US. With the slow pace of Mag development it will be years.

Where in Canada did you get your 3d Rebel?
I managed a 3W upgrade bulb for my 2C. That was it.
Last time I was in Crappy Tire they had incan 2D, 3D, Minimag (the 1986 model year version).
I saw a 2D LED at Home Depot. Do not know which version. Hard to ID the LED through the blister pack.

I finally gave up and got a MM Pro at zbattery. Plus an accessory kit. Customs prepaid so I do not have a surprise customs brokerage fee. (zbattery was out of the Pro+ at the time.)
The MM Pro is brighter than my Quark MiNi 2AA (180 lumens).
The MM Pro is dimmer than my Quark Tactical 2AA X (280 lumens).
So I think the 225 lumen rating is more or less accurate.

-----

BTW how hard is it for you to get to High Park in Toronto? The Toronto gang is starting to hold meetings again.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Toronto-and-Area-Meet-CONFIRMED-9-13-2012-7PM


----------



## Up All Night (Sep 23, 2012)

I would agree about the "slow sled" to Canada for Mag products, but there may be hope. Just weeks after someone posted about the Cree upgrade(a long time ago) I found 3D Cree Mags at Home Depot in Toronto. You can identify the emitters if you angle the package. I see 3D Cree and Rebel Mags at many GTA Home Depot stores.


----------



## Raptor Factor (Oct 9, 2012)

This is on brightguy.com now. Would appreciate someone reviewing. Question: Why do Maglite's new products take so long to get on their website after production (Mag Tac, 2D Pro etc.)?


----------



## El Camino (Oct 10, 2012)

Interesting:

Mag Lite LED Specs: Distance: 388m, 134Lumen, 37567 Candela, 8hr run time.
Mag Lite Pro Specs: Distance: 366m, 274Lumens, 33560 Candela, 12

Have ansi specs changed or something? I would think a brighter light would throw farther.


----------



## Jash (Oct 10, 2012)

El Camino said:


> Interesting:
> 
> Mag Lite LED Specs: Distance: 388m, 134Lumen, 37567 Candela, 8hr run time.
> Mag Lite Pro Specs: Distance: 366m, 274Lumens, 33560 Candela, 12
> ...



Surface brightness dictates throw. Sheer output helps, but the more light per square mm the further it will throw. So, the XP-g may be "brighter" but only on output, not surface brightness.


----------



## Retinator (Oct 11, 2012)

I found my 3d rebel a couple of years ago at Lowes. 

When everything is out I will be ordering (from US) :

Solitare LED
2-AAA Mini LED
2D Pro
ML 100 2 C-cell version
MM Pro +

I'll just wait till they're all out and pay 1 shipping cost, then I'll be good for a year or two.

The problem here in Canada isn't just the wait, the friggin prices are 50% or more higher and our dollar is roughly on par. Retail here really sucks.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Oct 12, 2012)

Jash said:


> Surface brightness dictates throw. Sheer output helps, but the more light per square mm the further it will throw. So, the XP-g may be "brighter" but only on output, not surface brightness.



Yep, just look at any XM-L vs XP-G variant of the same light (selfbuilts reviews). The XM-Ls might put out 50-80% more lumens, but lux and throw are usually a lot lower than the smaller emitters.


----------



## El Camino (Oct 12, 2012)

I would think Mag would want to select an LED that's well suited for throwing, as the D-Cell lights are known for tight throws. I'm eager to see side by side beam shots. Right now, the 2D Pro doesn't look like it's worth it unless you don't have a Mag D already. Perhaps real-world performance will justify the upgrade.


----------



## Lit Up (Oct 13, 2012)

I've had issues-a-rama with Maglites since they changed the design of the internals. I simply don't trust them anymore.
3 models of 2D - all failed. My ML 100 is acting flakey and flickering. I'll stick to my smaller than a 2D Maglite, Fenix TK-50.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Oct 13, 2012)

I started to get excited about this Pro 2D LED; But at $40 retail, that's a bit steep. If it's on sale at Lowe's or Home Depot next month on Black Friday for 1/2 off MSRP, I may buy it. It'd be interesting to compare ceiling bounce tests between the 134 lumen 2D vs. this new one. Wondering if I could discern the difference in brightness to the naked eye from the extra 140 lumens?


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 20, 2012)

*Maglite Pro 2D*

Since we don't have a thread for this light yet, I'm going to start one. 

*Maglite Pro 2D LED*

Output: 274 lumens
Intensity: 33,560 candela
Runtime: 12h 45min
Battery: 2 x D-cell
Length: 10″
Diameter: 2.25″ bezel, 1.6″ body
Weight with Batteries: 23 oz.
MSRP: $35.99-39.99





I will make a runtime graph for alkaline batteries, but it won't be until December because I need to get some batteries.

EDIT: Runtime graph with alkalines:


----------



## StudFreeman (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Maglite Pro 2D*

Big ups for all the runtime graphs you do. It appears like it's supposed to ramp down to 50% output followed by a drop to 40%? Do you think you'll eventually have time to do a duty cycle runtime like you did for the ML100 (specifically the 2C)?


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Maglite Pro 2D*

It peaks then drops instantly, so I probably won't do any duty cycle testing because it will take too much time.


----------



## MT7 (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Maglite Pro 2D*



Robin24k said:


> It peaks then drops instantly, so I probably won't do any duty cycle testing because it will take too much time.



thank you very much for the graphs, look like a great flashlight,I think I will buy it. I can't wait for the review,but are you sure you can't do runtime graph for alkaline batteries until december? it's a lot of time and I want to know how much the flashlight stays bright enough for me (regulation)
and another question- if I turn off the flashlight and turn it on again, is the brightness always become 100% (274 lumens) again? or is it come back with the same brightness as before I turned it off? 
thanks advance...


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Maglite Pro 2D*

It will reset if you turn it off (just like the XL- and ML-series). 

50% is well over 100 lumens, so it should still be plenty bright.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Maglite Pro 2D*



Robin24k said:


> I will make a runtime graph for alkaline batteries, but it won't be until December because I need to get some batteries.



Looking forward to it. :thanks:

But we're confused. You can't buy alkaline D cells until December? :huh2:


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Maglite Pro 2D*

LED-Resource is non-commercial and doesn't generate advertisement revenue, so I don't have a budget for purchasing batteries. Energizer sponsors Ultimate Lithium batteries for our runtime tests, and alkalines are usually included in the packaging or otherwise provided by the manufacturer. I don't want to ask Maglite to send some batteries seperately because it was my fault for not requesting them with the order (forgot that most of their D-cell lights don't come with batteries).

I have some D-cells that came with my 3D LED, but those are at home and I am out of town, returning in December. If the Solitaire LED is available before then, I will ask for some batteries when they send that light. Sorry to keep you guys waiting...


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Maglite Pro 2D*



Robin24k said:


> LED-Resource is non-commercial and doesn't generate advertisement revenue, so I don't have a budget for purchasing batteries. Energizer sponsors Ultimate Lithium batteries for our runtime tests, and alkalines are usually included in the packaging or otherwise provided by the manufacturer. I don't want to ask Maglite to send some batteries seperately because it was my fault for not requesting them with the order (forgot that most of their D-cell lights don't come with batteries).
> 
> I have some D-cells that came with my 3D LED, but those are at home and I am out of town, returning in December. If the Solitaire LED is available before then, I will ask for some batteries when they send that light. Sorry to keep you guys waiting...



Good point, I never noticed you didn't have any advertising until you mentioned it. Makes me appreciate LED Resource even more since it's a labor of love.

Have a safe trip!


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Maglite Pro 2D*

Thanks! TSA always takes an extra minute or two to examine my carry-on...they once thought Ultimate Lithium AAA's were assault rifle bullets...


----------



## kj2 (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Maglite Pro 2D*

Great to see that Maglite is catching up 
To bad though, that the lumens are way low. What type of led is in it?


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Maglite Pro 2D*



kj2 said:


> What type of led is in it?



I saw the Pro 2D in a store and it had an XP-G.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Maglite Pro 2D*



jonnyfgroove said:


> I saw the Pro 2D in a store and it had an XP-G.



Hope they will hit the stores soon in Europe.


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Maglite Pro 2D*

4 hours runtime??? that is well under claimed 10+, and it drops to 50% after 15-20min??? that is even worst.

could it be so cuz the nimh have 1,2v?? i hope it does a lot better with alkalines. 
otherwise i see no advantage over regular magled2d.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Maglite Pro 2D*

I'm using NiMH AA's in the light, so the capacity is much less than alkaline D-cells. With alkalines, I would expect it to hover in the 30-40% range for 10 hours...


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Maglite Pro 2D*



Robin24k said:


> I'm using NiMH AA's in the light, so the capacity is much less than alkaline D-cells. With alkalines, I would expect it to hover in the 30-40% range for 10 hours...


ok, that makes sense now.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Maglite Pro 2D*

Hi Robin, curious it looks like the out drops after about 3 mins (to gain ANSI FL1 rating I suspect). But how does the Pro compare to a regular 2D LED Maglite, say after 6 - 10 mins continuous use? Do the Pro still manage to out gun the regular model or offer up a more level regulation over it's run time. Or is it's only advantage the first 3 mins? Thanks.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Maglite Pro 2D*

It should be similar because 50% is equivalent to 137 lumens. Since peak beam intensity of the 2D LED and Pro 2D are similar, that means the Pro 2D's hotspot is bigger and will not be as bright once it reduces to 50%.

I would say that the bigger hotspot is its biggest advantage. Both the 2D/3D LED and ML100 have really tiny hotspots because they use an XP-E and large reflectors, and small hotspots aren't so great for practical use.


----------



## StudFreeman (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Maglite Pro 2D*



Robin24k said:


> It will reset if you turn it off (just like the XL- and ML-series).


[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]
In other words the 2D Pro's electronics are programmed to give full output every time it is turned on, with the condition that the battery is not depleted beyond a low-voltage threshold. Yes?

It'd be cool to see runtimes of Mag's various LED lights plotted together, on NiMH cells for sanity's sake of course :duh2:[/FONT]


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: Maglite Pro 2D*

Yes, it's stateless.


----------



## StudFreeman (Nov 1, 2012)

I think the major thing the 2x extra lumens impacts is the size of the hotspot and corona (much bigger than XP-E Mag). Something to note about the 2D Pro's specs: the XP-G in this light must put out twice the lumens of an XP-E to achieve the same surface brightness. Its FL-1 rating says it has about double the output of the XP-E D-cell Mags, while its beam intensity is just in between the 3D and 2D XP-E Maglites. Maths!


----------



## Beckler (Nov 2, 2012)

I think people are forgetting a huge benefit of this light is that you can focus the beam. This is pretty much unheard of and would be extremely useful, as would a number of other obvious features that no one is implementing. There's very little innovation going on in flashlights right now except steadily increasing LED output.


----------



## lumen aeternum (Nov 13, 2012)

What's the quality of the beam pattern? Does it have a donut hole? Does it have a bright center but really dim corona? etc.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Nov 14, 2012)

I haven't got this exact light, but I do have an XP-G drop in Mag. Based on this yes is the answer, but it's focusable, so you can create a really tight hot spot for max throw, or you can widen it out for less throw but a bigger area or to an extreme that then creates a donut hole much enlarges the spill beam area.


----------



## Subie J (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Maglite Pro 2D*

I'm pretty new to the candle forums and graphs/flashlight lingo in general. Per the graph, this light drops 50% (or more) of it's output just 5 to 10 minutes?


----------



## Self-Ballasted Scamp (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Maglite Pro 2D*

Yes, until it is turned off and on again...they you get another few minutes of full brightness.


----------



## Subie J (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Maglite Pro 2D*

Was this intentional in an effort to help conserve battery life or..? Just seems odd to me.


----------



## aa6ww (Dec 2, 2012)

Raptor Factor said:


> I noticed this light is for sale on REI and Home Depot's websites. Has anyone bought it? Seems like a great light for less than $40 and 270 lumens.



I've also been curious about this particular 2D Mag light at 274 lumens and the few sites that seem to carry them say they wont be available until Dec 31st, 2012. Everything right now is either saying "currently out of stock" or listing the 274 lumen 2D Mag light but the photos are showing the 134 lumen model in 2D, which isn't bad since I have a few of these and the 3D models. 

Sit tight and wait till the end of the year. it seems they will be out but aren't quite ready to release them, just yet! Another few weeks at best and they should start shipping the 274 models. Since this is the 4th generation of LED, just be very suspicious of whats out there online right now. You could be getting just about anything right now. 

I'd wait till they are definitely on the market and it's obvious that its the 274 lumen model.

Happy Holidays.

... Ralph in Sacramento


----------



## betweenrides (Dec 4, 2012)

aa6ww said:


> I've also been curious about this particular 2D Mag light at 274 lumens and the few sites that seem to carry them say they wont be available until Dec 31st, 2012. Everything right now is either saying "currently out of stock" or listing the 274 lumen 2D Mag light but the photos are showing the 134 lumen model in 2D, which isn't bad since I have a few of these and the 3D models.
> 
> Sit tight and wait till the end of the year. it seems they will be out but aren't quite ready to release them, just yet! Another few weeks at best and they should start shipping the 274 models. Since this is the 4th generation of LED, just be very suspicious of whats out there online right now. You could be getting just about anything right now.
> 
> ...



Probably good advice, Ralph. It took 8 months or so for the Mini Maglite Pro to start appearing at retail. However, ZBattery is showing it in stock right not online.


----------



## Streamer (Dec 4, 2012)

*Finally, new MagLite on way...*

http://www.maglite.com/maglite_pro_LED.asp :naughty:


----------



## BVH (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Finally, new MagLite on way...*

Oh my goodness!!!! 274 Lumens!!! Takes my breath away.


----------



## aa6ww (Dec 15, 2012)

We'll, surprisingly, my Maglight Pro 2D Cell's have just arrived from ZBatterys. I bought a total of 4 of them, some to keep in a few bedrooms at home, and to give a few as gifts for Christmas. These all claim to have the Ultra Bright 274 Lumen LED which claims 12 hrs and 45 minutes of run time. Looking down at the LED, the numbers on it say 015 and the writing on the bezel says MAGLITE® LEDPRO. Using some Duracell Ultra Alkaline batteries, it seems to be just ever so slightly brighter than my MAGLITE® LED 2-Cell D Flashlight which is advertised to put out 134 lumens of light for 8 hrs, which that model has the 484 markings on the LED. You really have to look and play with the beams and put them on some flat open walls to see the difference but its there. Outside, it seems to throw about the same with either model. 
Surprisingly, the MAGLITE® LED 3-Cell D Flashlight I also have which claims 131 Lumens and 79 hrs of run time, having the 484 markings on its LED seems to be identical in brightness and throw. 
I really tried to convince myself that the new LED PRO was brighter than my former 3D LED model but its not. It sees to be identical in every way in performance to my 3D LED 131 Lumen model.

I tried this on two new 2D LED PRO flashlights against two 2D MAGLITE® LED 134 lumen models and also against two 3D MAGLITE® LED 131 lumen models and the results are the same.

I guess what we're getting is almost 5 more hrs of "claimed" run time on the new LED PRO 2D 274 Lumen model vs the 134 Lumen LED Model from before which isn't a bad deal and just slightly more light output. 

For the record, my 260 Lumen 6D Malkoff Cree XP-G LED upgrade will out throw this new 274 lumen Maglight Pro 2D with no problem at all, but for an up close light when walking around my house or yard, the new Maglight Pro 2D is a brighter white light where the Malkoff has just a tint of green in the beam. 

If this new 2D LED PRO had a low setting and a strobe also, similar to my 2C MAGLITE® ML100™ LED, it would definitely be a nice upgrade over the 134 lumen model, especially if it had memory. That would make it an even more desirable glove box emergency flashlight over what it already is and a perfect nightstand flashlight with the lower setting. The new LED PRO 2D clearly outshines the 2C MAGLITE® ML100™ LED, for the record. 

I love Maglights because they are classic, simple and rock solid, and these new LED's make them extremely desirable for the price. I also prefer the simplicity of using standard Alkaline batteries in all of them. My new Gray color Maglight Pro 2D is a very handsome looking flashlight!!

......Ralph in Sacramento


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 15, 2012)

Alkaline runtime test completed.



Robin24k said:


>


----------



## lightinsky (Dec 15, 2012)

Robin24k said:


> Alkaline runtime test completed.



I totally agree with your writings and findings. I had the 2D Pro but returned it since I didn't think it was that much brighter than the 3D Led cree prior version with 131 lumens.

Also note that I had the mini maglite 2AA Pro and Pro Plus which I gifted to someone. I just picked up a dual pack of 2 mini mag 5 mode that say 77 lumens on high. You know what I think they are more like 139 lumens like the XL50 since I didn't see a much brigher light in the mini mag 2AA Pro version compared with the 5 mode 77 lumen one.

I don't know what Mag is doing but I don't think they hit a home run with the Pro and Pro Plus offerings since I think theire lumens claims are out of whack.


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 15, 2012)

I can't say for sure, but I know that their output ratings are at least in the ballpark. Between different beam patterns and non-linear brightness perception, increased output may not appear to be as significant.

The biggest difference between the Pro 2D and D-cell LED lights (as well as the ML100) is the size of the hotspot. The XP-E based lights have fairly small hotspots, which can cause a lot of glare when used indoors.


----------



## magnum70383 (Dec 19, 2012)

i have a bunch of tenergy 10000mah d cells and im looking for a flashlight to fill them up. Will this flashlight do the trick?


----------



## StorminMatt (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: Maglite Pro 2D*



Subie J said:


> Was this intentional in an effort to help conserve battery life or..? Just seems odd to me.



Judging by the the setup and performance of my 3D Mag LED, I would say that the reason for this is thermal. Probably the BIGGEST problem with the LED Mags is that they lack sufficient heatsinking. This may seem a little perverted, given the fact that they have a nice, large aluminum body with which to dissipate heat to the environment. But it would appear that their steadfast insistance on keeping the cammed focusing system that harkens back to the incandescent days means that the LED most move when focused. And, as a result, it can't be mounted on a large pill that is in thermal contact with the body. I can tell you from first-hand experience that the LED on my 3D gets REALLY hot REALLY fast! And I would suspect that the Pro is no different. Simply put, it probably HAS to power down.

In the end, the ONLY way to get a properly heat-sinked LED in a Maglite is to go Malkoff. It may cost more. And you obviously lose the cammed focusing. But if you want something that actually holds its brightness, this is THE way to go.


----------



## TJIANG (Mar 3, 2013)

aa6ww said:


> I tried this on two new 2D LED PRO flashlights against two 2D MAGLITE® LED 134 lumen models and also against two 3D MAGLITE® LED 131 lumen models and the results are the same.



Oww, the results are the same :duh2:

By the way, I am still new here, can I ask what is the difference between all of these 4 MAGLITE 2D ?
( exluding the MAGLITE PRO 2D )


----------



## StudFreeman (Mar 5, 2013)

TJIANG,


The leftmost 2D uses an incandescent bulb (i.e. the original Maglite).
The 2D left of center was Mag's first LED offering--it came with a Luxeon III LED mounted in a PR-flange bulb that was simply switched out for the old incandescent bulb.
The center light was the first generation of redesigned MagLEDs that had a new switch tower to accommodate a deeper LED reflector and slightly improved heatsinking, permitting the use of a more powerful Luxeon Rebel emitter.
Mag 2D Pro with XP-G emitter
The 2D on the far right has the same features as the light in the middle, but has a slightly more efficient Cree XP-E along with a buck-boost driver that may be different than the driver in the older, aforementioned Rebel 2D.
I hope that helps. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 9, 2013)

I'm not sure the issue of a very quick drop in output is thermal only, using 2D Alkalines, and it is probably due to the high resistance of the D cells. Try 2 NiMh D cells, and see what happens. If the extreme drop in output still occurs, then we can probably say that it is poor heat sinking.

Bill


----------



## Robin24k (May 9, 2013)

It's a timed step-down, and it will reset if the light is turned off.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 9, 2013)

If timed then it might be similar to the ICON line of flashlights, where the light steps down in 10 minutes, and will start up a highest level when turned off then on. Very neat feature of the ICON's.

Bill


----------



## StorminMatt (May 10, 2013)

If you want a 2D Mag with around the same output as the Mag Pro, just get an incandescent 2D Mag (if you don't already have one lying around), and get a Malkoff 2D XP-G2 drop-in ($39 plus shipping). That will get you 270 OTF lumens with good heatsinking. And it WON'T drop down in output for ANY reason other the batteries going dead. It probably won't cost too much more (especially if you already have the host). And you'll have a MUCH better light. The only thing you will have to give up is the cammed focusing system (you can still focus, but not as quickly). However, the cammed focusing system is the reason why stock LED Mags have such poor thermal management in the first place.


----------



## bnemmie (May 10, 2013)

StudFreeman said:


> TJIANG,
> 
> 
> The leftmost 2D uses an incandescent bulb (i.e. the original Maglite).
> ...



Thats really useful information. I was wondering the same thing a while ago when I picked up a 2D to live in my truck. Good on ya for breaking it down like that.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Oct 22, 2013)

Just grabbed a gunmetal grey one at Costo, $19.97 w/ batteries and mounting brackets and screws. I like it...


----------



## Lord Flashlight (Oct 23, 2013)

The grey maglite color is my favorite.


----------



## Phry (Oct 23, 2013)

The runtime graph of this light is a joke. Typical Maglite. 

The ANSI standard is a really good way to mislead people if they don't know what that means, and Maglite sure are keen to do just that it appears! 

270 lumens, but oh, only for about two minutes! Pathetic.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Nov 5, 2013)

Now Costco has lowered it to $17.97. And it appears that the regulation drops it down to 60% after 12 minutes, not 2 minutes...


----------



## StorminMatt (Nov 6, 2013)

Phry said:


> The runtime graph of this light is a joke. Typical Maglite.
> 
> The ANSI standard is a really good way to mislead people if they don't know what that means, and Maglite sure are keen to do just that it appears!
> 
> 270 lumens, but oh, only for about two minutes! Pathetic.



Like I said, if you like the 2D Mag form factor, go Incandescent and get a Malkoff drop-in. You get 270 lumens without a stupid step-down in light output. I'm not sure what kind of runtime you would get. But my 2C with the same drop-in runs around three hours on two Tenergy Centura C cells. So you would probably get around six hours of runtime from two D cells (which have about double the capacity of C cells).


----------



## OrangeSlice (Nov 7, 2013)

StorminMatt said:


> Like I said, if you like the 2D Mag form factor, go Incandescent and get a Malkoff drop-in. You get 270 lumens without a stupid step-down in light output. I'm not sure what kind of runtime you would get. But my 2C with the same drop-in runs around three hours on two Tenergy Centura C cells. So you would probably get around six hours of runtime from two D cells (which have about double the capacity of C cells).



I've seen a lot of D-cells with amenic mAH ratings- capacity like a repackaged AA battery. Y'all probably already know this, but make sure you check the mAH rating on the cell.

OS


----------

